# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pas meje vjen...

## pranvera bica

Meqe qenka mbyllyr kjo teme per arsye te plotesimit te nr.te postimeve po e rihap une ...

Pas meje vjen ...e panjohura... :Lulja3:

----------


## orhideja

E panjohuraaaaaaaaaaa, e je ka degjon moj?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## pranvera bica

> E panjohuraaaaaaaaaaa, e je ka degjon moj?


Aha nuk po degjon ajo kushedi po lan enet orhide ...eja Gloretaaa! Ku je? :Lulja3:

----------


## Nete

Erdha une,te shikoj a e kam dikend ketu.

tetovareee.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Ncuq-erdha une
Tetovarja dicka po perzin me ty qe e kerkon gjithe here!
Eja Nete!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## anita340

Po therret tetovaren ajo
Vjen ti prape ose Nete...

----------


## e panjohura

:Ih Sa Xhan te kam:  po pra erdha
eja mi nete,
ku mbete

----------


## Nete

ahahahahah oj e panjohura,tetovarja disi ka shije humori,eshte e pamundur kur shkruan ajo mos te qeshi une me za,e kam xhan,po he edhe juve dyjave une u dua.. :pa dhembe: 

hajdeni prap.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> ahahahahah oj e panjohura,tetovarja disi ka shije humori,eshte e pamundur kur shkruan ajo mos te qeshi une me za,e kam xhan,po he edhe juve dyjave une u dua..
> 
> hajdeni prap.


*
Pse, veç ato dyjat i do ti Nete, ku na lenë neve të tjerëve?

Të shoh se se jeni imune ndaj provokimit të lehtë...
*

----------


## Nete

Au tash krejtve me ju dasht a.. :pa dhembe: 

shaka se vertet,secili prezantohet ne ket forum me vetit e tija,dhe mund te them se njeri nder ta qe je i respektueshem,dhe dine te gjindesh,sidomos ne argetime je njesh pa perjashtuar gjithsesi edhe kolegun tend.. :buzeqeshje: 

hajde prap.

----------


## anita340

> Au tash krejtve me ju dasht a..
> 
> shaka se vertet,secili prezantohet ne ket forum me vetit e tija,dhe mund te them se njeri nder ta qe je i respektueshem,dhe dine te gjindesh,sidomos ne argetime je njesh pa perjashtuar gjithsesi edhe kolegun tend..
> 
> hajde prap.


Jo krejt po ate shume e neve pak. 
Hajde e panjohura.....

----------


## e panjohura

Po po erdha,
Na thuaj dicka oj Nete per kryeqytetin,cka i keni punet!?

----------


## Nete

Mire mir i kemi,u kenaqem e su gezuam asnjehere,kur po gezohemi po ndalet rryma.. :pa dhembe: 

eja jep tanjug per Mitrovicen tone te dashur. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## e panjohura

Veq festa e protesta tek ne,asgje tjeter nuk ka,here festojm ne ne Jug here ata ne veri,po ne te Jugut i festojm te dyjat,se ashtu shkruan ne ,,kushtetut''  :perqeshje: 
Ik mi se nuk jam ,,tanjug''e kan ,,vra''tanjugun 
Nete

----------


## Besoja

Sinqerisht,sigurisht,mendërisht,paqësisht...totali  sht...kam menduar se do më ftojë dikush por kjo do jetë hera e fundit që nuk më ftojnë se në rastin e dytë...do më detyrojnë t'i ftoj unë...papapapa çfarë shoqërije që kemi...mirë që vij vetë se nuk kujtohet asnjë...

Pas meje mos vijë asnjë...ai që ka mendime ka dhe nuk ke çfarë t'i bësh...ehehehehehe...

Lere se ndrrova mëndje...pas meje ndonjë që ka qënë nervoze por tani i ka dalë inati...

----------


## anita340

Ben nje qe ka pase dje nervoze po qe ,qe dje i ka dale inati?

Hajde kush ka qene pa inate gjate tere javes.......

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Au tash krejtve me ju dasht a..
> 
> shaka se vertet,secili prezantohet ne ket forum me vetit e tija,dhe mund te them se njeri nder ta qe je i respektueshem,dhe dine te gjindesh,sidomos ne argetime je njesh pa perjashtuar gjithsesi edhe kolegun tend..
> 
> hajde prap.


*Shaka e pa shaka, jam i vetëdijshëm se të gjithë më respektoni, Ju respektoj të gjithëve, sigurisht, secilin në mënyrën e vet mbase secili individ është botë e tërë në vete...me vyrtyte e dobësi...pih, sa dobësi i kam unë...të filloj t'i numëroj? Jo se nuk i zë një listë e gjatë.....ana moj goce, edhe më vlerësove...më dhe njësh...kuku për mua, si do ta përmirësoj tash në qershor/ Bë[het kohë e nxewhtë...por E panjohura më tha: "Trrus aty se njëshi është vendi i parë"...e tash jam në dilema...njëshi kështu apo njëshi ashtu...dilema, ah kjo dilema që na përzihet çdo kund -me dal, apo mos me dal, ta pranoj ea ta refuzoj, da dua apo mos ta dua...t'i them a mos t'i them,...nëse bëhet edhe trilema, pesëlema...vaj halli i zi...
Eja moj E panjohura se je humbë[ si...pih, më vie marre...
Nëse po i lanë enë E panjohura, le të vi Pranvera Bica se ajo enët i lanë m,e mëngjes...
Po, nëse nuk vijnë këto të dyjat Nete, eja ti se ke kohë...*

----------


## e panjohura

Erdha o Z.Agim po s'i erdha se?
Hajt se e di ti
E mer Besoooo harrove buken e ,,moqme''(vjeter)

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Erdha o Z.Agim po s'i erdha se?
> Hajt se e di ti
> E mer Besoooo harrove buken e ,,moqme''(vjeter)


*Dhe mirë bëre që erdhe, dhe mirë bëre që e ftove Beson...a ka harruar apo po aktron...ani i ka hije, është aktor, vet shkruan scenario, vet aktron,. vet regjisor e ka lehtë...
Ejani të dytë, të bëjmë pak llafe...ditë vikendi, disi duhet ta hupim kohën...*

----------


## Besoja

Jo vallahi nuk e kam harruar dhe nuk e harroj kurrë por kemi dhe punë por edhe ndonjëherë përtojmë...ehehehehe...ju e dini që ju dua shumë,sinqerisht...

Ejani pas meje që të bindeni...shef Metbala dhe e panjohura...këtë verë mund të jem për vizitë në Rahovec...

----------

